# Female russian hamster, 6months old - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Russian hamster
Sex: Female
Age(s): approx 6 months old
Name(s): Dusty
Colours: Grey/black/white
Neutered: N/A
Reason for rehoming: The previous owner was sold a mis sexed pair. When he realised he didn't know how to look after a hamster, she came into rescue.
Medical problems: Dusty came in with a chest infection due to woodchip, but that it seems to have cleared up.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Can be arranged
Other: She is very nosey and is good when handled.

Dusty is with me in Caterham, Surrey, however transport can be arranged.

photos to follow


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Anna have you got a piccy of her ?  x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

what type of russian hamster is she ??


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I will post piccies tomorrow. Watch this space


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are the photos as promised


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooh she is gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Anna i love her :001_tt1: i have pmed you  x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

she looks like a winter white or a cambells


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say Winter white cos of the large eyes but she is most probably a ww/campbells hybrid, whatever she is she is adorable.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i agree se is a stunner ! i would truly love to have her but 1 you are too far and ive now been banned from having any more hamsters


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved  and going to live with Midnight


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Anna  I'm so excited she has a lovely Savic Cambridge cage waiting for her full of toy's  I just hope i don't get lost getting to you :001_tt2:  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Thanks Anna  I'm so excited she has a lovely Savic Cambridge cage waiting for her full of toy's  I just hope i don't get lost getting to you :001_tt2:  x


I thought you had a sat nav?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

We have but my hubby will have it Saturday for his job  i've got the aa route planner !


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww that's lovely that she's got a lovely home to go to and a savic cambridge too the posh little hammy.

If she had been in Manchester I would definitely have had her.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww that's lovely that she's got a lovely home to go to and a savic cambridge too the posh little hammy.
> 
> If she had been in Manchester I would definitely have had her.


AAAwww Thanks Jazzy  i like to do by bit i'd much rather travel for a rescue then buy one from a pets shop .. and posh she has everything in pink  shame i couldn't get her cage in pink though :idea: x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAAwww Thanks Jazzy  i like to do by bit i'd much rather travel for a rescue then buy one from a pets shop .. and posh she has everything in pink  shame i couldn't get her cage in pink though :idea: x


Don't forget we need loads of pictures when you get her. She is a beauty though you lucky thing. My Robo is in a Cambridge and he loves it although he's that daft he lauches himself off the top floor.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jazzy i will Dusty will have her own thread :thumbup1:  x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's good.

Russians like a sand pit to roll in and it helps to clean their fur. Think chinchilla sand is the best to use though. Mine love rolling. My male Russian gets on his back in the sand and rolls and then the little fatty can hardly get up afterwards. :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Trixie Digging Tower for Hamster, 25.5x20x24.5cm Hamster Toys PetPlanet.co.uk UK Pets

What do you think ?  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The AA route planner is normally pretty good. I used it all the time before I had a sat nav. 

Cage sounds great, she loves her wheel so make sure she has one of them =] 

Are you going change her name or will she stay as Dusty?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

No Anna i'm keepng Dusty  my 2 rescue Degus were called Dre and Eminem when i got them, i really hate Eminem!!!! :shocked:but i kept their names anyway, i think its just easier when you post piccys and the rescue sees them they know who they are straight away  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

heehee good job I picked a sensible name then :laugh:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes you did Anna Dusty is lovely :thumbup: x


----------

